# For those who've been pregnant: Early Symptoms yes/no?



## pooks80

Just curious what symptoms you may have had in those anxious early DPO days... if any at all. I've had a couple of almost-maybes over the last few months but nothing yet. 

I was 6 days late last month, which is out of the norm for me, but turned out to be nothing. This month, I feel as though I may have ovulated earlier than predicted by a couple of days (had a lot of EWCM and then completely dried up by the next day) and if so, I may have timed things right this time. If I did ovulate around the time I suspect, I should be 7-8 dpo right now. Around day 4-5dpo I had a lot of cramping that just kind of persisted for that one full day but wasn't painful. Since then, I've gotten really mild pangs/dull ache near my right ovary off and on. I'm not sure if that means nothing happened or there's a whole lotta stuff happening. I'm going to hold off on testing until the 27th.

With that said, what symptoms, if any, did you have with your pregnancies?


----------



## Quaver

Good place to ask this is Pregnancy 1st trimester section:winkwink:

A lot of symptoms are exactly the same as PMS.
As for me, when I did became pregnant, I noticed it quite soon after ovulation.
But as it was my first month of TTC, looking back, it may have been just a coincidence.

What I got was mild stabbing from inside uterus, behind belly button and from either side of ovary. Very different from PMS.
Also, top of the leg (hinge?) felt like it had pressure.

I got BFP around 14DPO (was not charting, and it was my first ever htp).
I miscarried that one though:blush:


----------



## pooks80

Hehe Thanks. :) I started taking Vitex about 4 months ago, which cut my pms symptoms down by 90%. However this month, I've had some pretty wicked mood swings, fatigue and the ovary aching. (then again, maybe my hormones are just stronger than the supplements if it really is just pms haha)

The ovary ache I'm having now is not the same as during ovulation, when they're more pronounced and sharp. Yesterday & today it's just been very mildly achy (not even enough to warrant taking anything for it). I guess I'll wait it out till test day. Not much else I can do. :)


----------



## rocker_mama

When I was pregnant I didn't have any early symptoms, I got my BFP at 13dpo and about a week later I started getting morning sickness.


----------



## Evansangel

1-7dpo - Emtional/tired. Thats all.
8dpo - Tired, emotional, cramps in right side (implantation?) cream cm.
9dpo- at 8pm my temp was 97.86, tired, feel sicky, emotional, creamy cm
10dpo - Tired and sicky, at 7:40am i was 98.18f
11dpo - Tired! So much lol. 10am 97.65f
12dpo - 8am 98.04, very tired.
13dpo - Sore nipples, tired, 11am 98.89f
14dpo - Sick, tired, 5:30am 97.93f, faint + on 3 ebay cheapies. 8am 98.34f. ++ on clearblue digi 
Wasn't tempting propely, just playing around. 


:) x


----------



## rsergeant

Hello - I know I was pregnant as I had cramping aorund 4/5dpo - I tested at 8 and got a positive

good luck! :)


----------



## Hayz9399

I had no pg symptoms apart from a missed period until around 8 weeks


----------



## a_missy

i got my BFP 15 DPO 

from OV time onwards i'd had lots of cramps and twinges, i had creamy CM after what would have been implantation time and lower backache but apart from that nothing else really, the other symptoms didn't kick in until after i got my BFP

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Peanut78

There was a thread ablout this just a few days ago - with a fair few replies, but don't know how to post the link... 

I had no symptoms until about 6 weeks... 

:flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

With my first pregnancy with DD 6 years ago, the ONLY symptom that I had was implantation spotting over a few day period that was very very light.

I got my bfp almost 2 weeks ago now and over the past 9 months of ttc I had alot of the same symptoms that I did every other month. Some were new. Here are my symptoms from the cycle in which I got my bfp:

CD1 - CD5 AF and boobs really sore (which was weird as my boobs stop being sore right when AF starts). CD5, BD in shower (TMI - lol)
CD6 Spotting with Sticky CM 
CD7 Spotting with Creamy CM - BD, him on top
CD8-CD9 nothing but a high and hard cervix
CD10 Fertility appointment to discuss my start of treatment for following cycle
Really wet CM in the evening
CD11 Really wet CM stretched up to 1" (trust me, I have awesome CM!) ;) - BD, me on top, used softcup
CD12 Still stretched up to an 1" and still really wet (cerix is still high and hard)
CD13 Really bad loose stools (not digesting food properly!), EWCM that stretched up to 4", cramps in left side ovary, - BD, (I have a not next to it that says: BEST SEX EVER!!!) apparantly it was THAT good! Him on top - Lmao :rofl: took digi opk today (1st day using them this cycle as I 'normally don't O until CD18) and WHAM "smiley face!" also inserted softcup - cervix was high and soft
CD14 neg opk EWCM in the morning by the evening it was drying up - cervix returned to medium/middle and hard - BD, him on top.
CD15 neg opk, my outer 'V' is sore and left boob starts to hurt (yet again) Dry CM
Cd16 neg opk, my outer 'V' is still sore and my left boob is really really sore Dry CM
CD17 stopped taking opk's as I realized I must have O'd early this month and figured I didn't BD enough :shrug:
CD18 Very Thick and Creamy CM (kinda sticky) and left boob still sore 
CD19 On our way home to visit family, 3 hour drive,my 5 year old DD very very sick with fever - Dry CM - while I was driving I got some tugging pains for a little while on the right side of my belly button (feltlike a pulling feeling from the inside)
CD20 DD is still sick - both my boobs are very sore to the touch - underwear very creamy CM - cervix was very hard and low
CD21 Going back to our home, creamy glob of CM in underwear and thick creamy underwear, boobs still sore
CD22 DD started to feel better and fever is gone, thick glob of CM and hpt had a very very almost non-existant line(no one else would ever be able to see it and IT didn't develop anyline during the time frams. Seen it hours later.
CD23 Pain behind belly button just like the pain I had on CD19, but this was a little more intense and lasted all morning. Hard and low cervix Sticky CM - hpt had faint line no one can see but me
CD24 UhOh...watery CM like I ALWAYS get before AF!!!....with a soft high cervix! :shock:....oh no!!...hpt, very light line almost invisible....
CD25 2 FRER Positve with faint lines, went in for bloodwork to confirm, beta 27 (low but positive) Plus I started getting positives way before my expected AF! Dry panties but very creamy at cervix, high and soft
CD26 I started breaking out like a teenager (but I do usually a week before AF is due) But this time I was breaking out everywhere!!!! AF-like cramps, boobs still sore hpt stillhave lines very faint - Dry CM
CD27 Dry CM 
CD28 Snot like CM (kinda thick but stringy like with a tinge of yellow to it) Peeing a little more
CD29 and on some light cramps on either side of abdomen, some sharp and quick, breaking out loads and loads, very tired, and for some reason I am doing a #2 a littlemore regularly that what I was before. I just took 2 hpt's at CD35 ad CD36 and the lines cameup dark immediately...I will not have a scan until Iam 12 weeks so I will continue to test every once in awhile until then to ease my nerves! 
Phew! This was long to type as I types it from my TTC journal, I hope this helps somebody!!! Any questions, please ask away!


----------



## tryforbaby2

P.S. I had spotting at 8, 9 and 10dpo the cycle before this which I thought was odd as I thought last cycle I had my bfp!

The only new symptom from above that told me to test was the tugging feeling from the inside I had on CD19 and CD23. Felt like being tickled on the inside! Weird but never felt that before!


----------



## Moorebetter

TRY FOR BABY I am 5 days late today and I have light light pink blood but only when I wipe, I read you had this. When did you test? I tested on sunday and it was - Im going to test today again. I dont have any other symtoms


----------



## Jmg

When I had my twins I had no symptoms until I missed my period and took a test.. Then, I had morning sickness all day, everyday for 3 months..


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moorebetter said:


> TRY FOR BABY I am 5 days late today and I have light light pink blood but only when I wipe, I read you had this. When did you test? I tested on sunday and it was - Im going to test today again. I dont have any other symtoms

I had the very very light spotting 6 years ago when my AF was due. I for sure thought it was AF ready to start but I spotted then never bleed again. Took 4 tests and they were all faint but positive! 

I spotted last cycle before my period which I found odd since the last time I spotted WAS 6 years ago! I went on to have AF but shorter than normal, than to conceive a week and a half later!!!

Good Luck Sweetie and Baby Dust to you! :dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

I have taken 3 tests now and im 6 days late. Still all - I had light light spotting and now nothing at all.


----------

